# VBS brings about things you have never thought of



## Romans922 (Jun 8, 2009)

I was asked today if Eve was made after God rested on the seventh day. I never really thought about it before, but thinking for about 1 second, I answered yes she was made after God rested.

But as I thought about it more, I was forced to think about those other theories like Framework, Day Age, etc.

For the other theories, let's just say Framework, doesn't Eve have to be made before God rested the seventh 'day'? Since they aren't 24 hour days in these views, surely God didn't leave Adam alone for hundreds/thousands of years. Right? 

Any thoughts on this? Objections? Extra Details you want to add to debunk Framework further?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 8, 2009)

Eve was created on the 6th day with Adam. Genesis 2 is not chronologically after Genesis 1; rather it is the "detail of the story" after the "headline."

See [bible]Genesis 1:27[/bible]


----------



## Oecolampadius (Jun 8, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> Eve was created on the 6th day with Adam. Genesis 2 is not chronologically after Genesis 1; rather it is the "detail of the story" after the "headline."
> 
> See [bible]Genesis 1:27[/bible]





In addition, Gen. 1:28 states:



> And God blessed them. And God said to them, “Be fruitful and multiply and fill the earth and subdue it and have dominion over the fish of the sea and over the birds of the heavens and over every living thing that moves on the earth.”



The command "to be fruitful and multiply" was given to both the man and the woman, whom God has joined together to be one flesh, and this was all on the sixth day.


----------



## Romans922 (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm an idiot. I'm blaming it on the baby and my lack of sleep + VBS. can someone delete this post to spare my humiliation. Or you can leave it because I don't mind being humiliated, it might help my pride.

So here then the framework/day age kind of person would say, there is no way God can do ALL that in one day. Create man, make him sleep, take his rib out and form a woman. NO WAY He can do that in 24 hrs. (Note: I wouldn't say this.)


----------



## Rangerus (Jun 8, 2009)

I was going to say "of course He created Eve on the sixth day, because the mall was closed on Sunday." But I decided against saying that because it just wasn't appropriate.


----------



## Oecolampadius (Jun 8, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> I'm an idiot. I'm blaming it on the baby and my lack of sleep + VBS. can someone delete this post to spare my humiliation. Or you can leave it because I don't mind being humiliated, it might help my pride.



I used to believe that God created Eve after He rested on the seventh day but I read in a commentary what Fred just said. If it wasn't for that commentary I would have agreed with you. I think it's a common mistake because we often view narratives as chronological in flow most of the time.


----------



## Romans922 (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't view it as chronological, at least not chapter 2. I just never thought through it before. If someone (like today) would've asked me about it (which has never happened before), I guess I would've thought about it and studied it. But I never had so off the top of my 'tired' mind, I came up with something that contradicted God's Word. But this is why we are united as one to Jesus Christ. We are here to help each other in this path of sanctification.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 9, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> I'm an idiot. I'm blaming it on the baby and my lack of sleep + VBS. can someone delete this post to spare my humiliation. Or you can leave it because I don't mind being humiliated, it might help my pride.
> 
> So here then the framework/day age kind of person would say, there is no way God can do ALL that in one day. Create man, make him sleep, take his rib out and form a woman. NO WAY He can do that in 24 hrs. (Note: I wouldn't say this.)


Don't feel too bad. I had to have someone (Presbyterian Deacon) remind me what the confession stated about the sixth commandment yesterday and felt like an idiot for not remembering the words at the time I made a post in another forum. We all have these moments, brother, so I share my humiliation with you.

AMR


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 9, 2009)

We all get humiliated at times. It is good for us!


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Jun 9, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> So here then the framework/day age kind of person would say, there is no way God can do ALL that in one day. Create man, make him sleep, take his rib out and form a woman. NO WAY He can do that in 24 hrs. (Note: I wouldn't say this.)



No, I don't think an OECer would say that at all. Of course God can do all things - that's not the point. I'm not a strict framework or day age supporter, but they wouldn't argue from a standpoint of impossibility, but from the perspective that a literal 24 hour period doesn't make sense given the numerous events of Day 6, the context of Chapter 2, or what is observed in nature around us.


----------

